# 2013 Shimano Road shoes?



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Anyone in the know seen the Shimano Shoe lineup for 2013?
Is the R315 still the top shoe?
I am thinking about getting a pair of R315 shoes, but I don't want to get them if they are soon to be replaced.


----------



## freckle (Jul 27, 2012)

I have been looking at them myself because I want to go with the BOA technology. I've tried them out and it seems like a great system,


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Not sure I understand.
Shimano shoes do not use the Boa closure.


----------



## freckle (Jul 27, 2012)

Oooh, you are right, my bad. I was thinking Specialized.


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

New top end shoe. Called the R320. Slightly different. Looks to be a little flatter on the sole. Meaning, the toe does not kick up as much.


----------



## poplid (Sep 20, 2012)

They are amazing looking


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

How do they get the extra 11mm of cleat travel that they speak of? 2 sets of holes?
Is the extra cleat travel rearward?


----------

